# Srainer Bag



## stormbringer (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm going to make a peach wine and have a new fine mesh strainer bag. In the past I've used a coarse straining bag that was sort of like cheese cloth and it worked. My question is: Will I get good results putting the fruit in a fine nylon straining bag during the primary fermentation? I'm wondering if the fine nylon bag will have any negative effect on the yeast during fermentation. Any one use a fine nylon bag for primary fermentation?


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 25, 2016)

I use 5 gal. paint strainer bags all the time when using fresh fruit. I assume you are talking about that type of bag.
Something like this.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00883KBQ4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 25, 2016)

I doubt that you will have a problem as long as the fruit is cut up into small pieces and if you can mash it in the bag that would help too. The fruit will break down in a few days and a lot the fruit particles will get out of the bag. You could put the yeast into the bag with the peaches as well if you want to be certain. The other chemicals will be dissolved and go through he bag without issue.


----------



## Arne (Jul 26, 2016)

First time I tried to make jalapeno wine I put the peppers in a cloth bag. Think of cloth like a pillow case. The darn thing would blow up and float. I would get the pressure out, sink it and come back shortly and it was floating again. Anyway, the heat got out of the bag and I had some hot apple wine. Now I just put the peppers in while the wine is sitting in the carboy aging. Arne.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 26, 2016)

"The darn thing would blow up and float."

Great indication that fermentation is going on - the CO2 being released by the yeast.


----------



## davemo (Jul 26, 2016)

I just put 18 pound of cut up peaches in a fine brewing bag. Works like a charm . The pectic enzyme and action of the yeast will still disintegrate the peaches also. Just make sure you punch the bag down at least once a day while fermentation is occuring. I might also recommend vintners harvest cy17 yeast for any country fruit wine of a white character. I just started using this brand and can say for sure i will never go back to lalvin or red star. Except i do like cote de blanc for mead


----------



## stormbringer (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to use a paint strainer bag in my primary for all my country wines.


----------



## Ang (Aug 2, 2016)

I used nylon stocking legs for my blueberry/ raspberry wine. It would float up too but most of the volume was gone by the time I racked into secondary and it stayed a nice firm log of pulp even while hand mashing it occasionally. Kept most of the tiny seeds contained.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 2, 2016)

I use Mc Master filter bags which are plastic I believe and come in different size micron sizes as well. I use 800 micron and the part # is 98295k77
they are approx 5 dollars each - and well worth it as I still have my original 2 and its been 5 years or so since I originally purchased them. 

Take a look at my facebook page pics and it shows it in use - great idea and a big time saver !!!


----------

